# Viciria sp. male jumper



## orionmystery (Mar 14, 2012)

Male Viciria sp. jumping spider




Male Viricia sp. jumping spider....IMG_2252 copy by Kurt (orionmystery.blogspot.com), on Flickr




Male Viricia sp. jumping spider...IMG_2245 merged copy by Kurt (orionmystery.blogspot.com), on Flickr




Male Viricia sp. jumping spider...IMG_2247 copy by Kurt (orionmystery.blogspot.com), on Flickr




Male Viricia sp. jumping spider...IMG_2243 copy by Kurt (orionmystery.blogspot.com), on Flickr




Male Viricia sp. jumping spider...IMG_2249 copy by Kurt (orionmystery.blogspot.com), on Flickr

Tropical spiders: Tropical spiders | Up Close with Nature

Jumping spiders: Wonderful jumping spiders of Malaysia  | Up Close with Nature


----------



## Forkie (Mar 14, 2012)

The first and last images are incredible.  Just incredible.


----------



## cgipson1 (Mar 14, 2012)

Gorgeous detail on this set.. lovely!


----------



## petto (Mar 14, 2012)

#4 is her/his model shot. Love it!  Detail is super crisp,  I know I asked in another thread what lens you used but I forgot to ask how close are you to the subject to get these shots?


----------



## slackercruster (Mar 14, 2012)

Great work! 

Thanks!


----------



## orionmystery (Mar 14, 2012)

Forkie said:


> The first and last images are incredible.  Just incredible.


 


cgipson1 said:


> Gorgeous detail on this set.. lovely!


 


petto said:


> #4 is her/his model shot. Love it!  Detail is super crisp,  I know I asked in another thread what lens you used but I forgot to ask how close are you to the subject to get these shots?


 


slackercruster said:


> Great work!
> 
> Thanks!



Thanks, Forkie, Charlie, Petto, slackercruster.

Petto - the MP-E65's working distance, front of lens to subject at different magnification:

1x - 4 inches
2x - 2.5 inches
3x - 2 inches
4x - 1.7 inches
5x - 1.6 inches

Full body shots were probably at 1x or slightly higher, portrait shots around 2.5 5o 3x i think.


----------



## jwbryson1 (Mar 14, 2012)

Nice work.  Are these hand held?


----------



## orionmystery (Mar 14, 2012)

jwbryson1 said:


> Nice work.  Are these hand held?



Thanks,  jwbryson1. Yes, always handheld with shooting with full flash on my 40D, MP-E65, MT-24EX twin flash: MT24EX concave diffuser quick update | Up Close with Nature

Natural light either with or without tripod only when i am using the 150mm: Tips on shooting with natural light | Up Close with Nature


----------

